# Power sanding small pieces with curves



## NoliMum (May 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post and I am rather new to wood working. I'll post an introduction in the proper forum, but right now I have a question.

I have cut out a bunch of small pieces with my scroll saw and now I'm sanding, but using sand paper by hand is just killing me! I make small toys and figurines, with lots of ins-and-outs, like ears and legs and whatnot, that are difficult to sand.

I need something faster and more efficient than hand sanding, but something that is capable of sanding over curves and contours.

I used these awesome abrasive buffs on the Dremel rotary tool, but they run out too quickly to be economical. $3.75 for a package of two, and each one only lasts just enough for each piece I make. Regrettable, since they sand like a dream- just one for five minutes, and the wood is smooth as silk. It would be great if I could find a tool that will have the same result, but last longer.

Any suggestions?


----------



## NoliMum (May 20, 2009)

Anyone?? :boat:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Try a detail sander.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

A possibility you could consider is a bench grinder with a flap abrasive wheel. You would want one with a variable speed so you could slow it down. An oscilating spindle sander is also very handy for doing small parts. A third possibilty is a small bench model drill press with a sanding sleeve mounted in the chuck. All these options allow you to hold the parts with both hands.

Gerry


----------

